# Gluten-free, low FODMAP energy bars



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

These energy bars are good and only take a few minutes to make:1 Cup Tahini3/4 Cup Maple Syrup1 T Vanilla1 T Butter4 Cups puffed Rice or puffed Millet1 1/2 Cups dried Cranberries3/4 Cup raw Sunflower seeds3/4 Cup Raw Pumpkin seedsCombine dry ingredients.Combine syrup, butter and Tahini and bring to a boil.Add Vanilla and pour over dry mix.Blend well and turn out into a 9x13" buttered pan.Cover with wax paper and press down firmly all over.Let set for an hour, then cut into rectangles.Let pan set up overnight.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

It might be good for IBS C but not for IBS-D. For IBS-D dried fruit and high fructose are a no-no! Also the butter can be a problem. IBS can take many shapes and forms - and foods that may work for one may not work for another. That is why keeping a food diary is so important and playing detective is too. Gluten free is great if you have a wheat allergy or have celiac disease - but being gluten free may or may not help those with IBS. I had tried being gluten free for almost a year and for me, it did not help me with my type of IBS.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Dried cranberries are usually OK on a low-fructose/low FODMAP diet. They are one of the few fruits that are OK on those diets.However, if fiber bother you they still may not be OK in quantity.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

I definitely cannot eat any dry fruits. I bought those dried crannberries - BAD idea although I loved them they didn't love me







but yet I can eat bananas and apples now with no problems (I couldn't for about a year) - but those dried fruits - not yet - maybe someday but not now!


----------

